# Looking for a Holland or Mini Lop in KY



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking for preferrably a Holland, possibly will consider a Mini Lop in or near Louisville, KY. I need a doe, age doesn't matter. I won't be breeding or showing. I can't handle the buck's urine, which is the only reason I need a doe.


----------

